# Taarabt ad un passo dal Genoa.



## admin (4 Gennaio 2017)

Adel Taarabt, ex milanista, sta per tornare in Italia. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il marocchino è ad un passo dal Genoa con la formula del prestito (per 18 mesi) dal Benfica. Le parti stanno trattando sull'ingaggio, che è molto alto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Gennaio 2017)

Genoa? Inizio già a tremare


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2017)

Speriamo, lo compro immediatamente al fanta


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2017)

I locali notturni di Genova ringraziano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Gennaio 2017)

Adel


----------



## Dany20 (5 Gennaio 2017)

Io lo prenderei volentieri al Milan.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Gennaio 2017)

se torna in italia mi fa piacere. 

a me ha lasciato un buon ricordo.


----------

